# Tingling and numbness in left hand during 2WW! Help



## Chocolatebox (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Hoping someone can give me some advice i am currently on my 2WW after a natural FET and am currently taking prednisolone, clexane, crinone and prontogest/gestone. I had ET on the 4th of August and about 3 days later started noticing a tingling sensation in my fingers and then a numbness in the palm of my hand. The tingling/numbness comes and goes. 
Its very frustrating as i cannot sleep at night due to the numbness which then keeps me awake, i spoke to the clinic i am at and the doc said it was definately not due to the meds!! I am not convinced at all and think i may be taking too much progesterone?

Has anyone experineced this before.. i have googled my syptoms but Dr Google has also confused me, any advice would be greatly appreciated?

Btw the doc at the hospital said that if the pain persists and gets any worse to go to A&E! or get my Dr to refer me to a neurologist.... i know that both the hospital and doc will say its due to the IVF meds... 

Many Thanks xxxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Starfish,
Sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome to me. My bf had it and it worried her as it also kept her awake at night. It went away when she stopped being stressed at work.
http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Carpal-tunnel-syndrome/Pages/Symptoms.aspx

/links


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Starfish i have had this on occasion(more the tingling than the numbness) It didn't keep me awake though. Mine was due tension in neck/shoulder area. I saw a physio and it went away. Just a thought but if it persists or gets worse get it seen by someone to put your mind at rest.
Best of luck for your OTD 
RS


----------



## Chocolatebox (Dec 13, 2009)

Many thanks ladies 

The tingling seems to have gone for now, maybe i did sleep in an awkward position. I was kind of hoping it was a pregnancy symptom, but it seems the witch is on her way..booo...hisss!!

Good luck to all the ladies on their 2WW 

xx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

starfish, i have had same sort of thing and i am in TTW too.

Mine has been more like aching in arms and hands, feeling of numbness and slight pins and needles.  I too called the clinic about it and they said no association with meds - i am on gestone injecions and pessaries.

It has eased now but lasted 2 days so could well be the extra progesterone

How are you coping?

major crying from me today - period pains all day   

Best of luck,

Lyns 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chocolatebox (Dec 13, 2009)

Well i have to admit i am still in shock, but it seems that the tingling was a pregnancy symptom! 

I am still on high dosages of progesterone and have no tingling sensation any more. 

Best of luck to everyone.


Lyns76 sorry to hear about your cycle.

xx


----------

